# Club Upgrade 411 !!!!!!



## kujo17 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi all,

Over the years, with work and 3 little ones, I seldomly get to play much anymore.

I'm still using an approx 16 yr old set of Titleist DCI 981 irons.
Stock set, stiff shafts and original corded grips.
You can imagine how these clubs are as they were used alot up to a few years ago.

I want to upgrade my irons.

I hit my friends R9s and I ht all his irons very well.
Just don't want to spend $800 as I don't play that much.

BUT, I do usually shoot mid 80's even after having a year off, so I do play fairly well.

My question is this........

Are the mid priced irons, like the X-20's or the Burner Irons a good choice of upgrade from my old DCI 981's ?

I'm no PRO but are those lower priced irons too 'amatuer' ?

Just haven't looked into new clubs in almost two decades so..........

thanks for your help and thoughts.

k


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Kujo, welcome to Golf Forum. I play with 15 year old Ram FXs, so I'm not a lot of help with your question. That said, I'm hoping after my work situation gets better to swap them for a set of TM Burners. I hit a couple of Burners at the local shop a while back and really liked them, but they were the only thing I tried since I'm not really in the market currently. I think before I trade up, I'd like to go someplace like Edwin Watts and hit several different sets to see which feels better to me. On the other hand, I'm hitting pretty good with my old Rams, if I don't find something that really makes a change for me I might just stay with them.

I guess what I'm saying after all that ramble is that you might want to go to a shop that will will let you demo several different brands and see what feels right to you.


----------



## kujo17 (Jul 4, 2010)

yeah, I do plan on going down and hitting them at the shop, but it's always different on the course.

kj


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, most definitely, you may be able to find rentals that you can actually play with too.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I ditto your recommend :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

welcome trial and error is the best wy to find some clubs that fit you goodluck.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Kujo17...

The only reason I know you aren't my son-in-law, based on your mention of work and 3 little ones is because you mentioned your Titleists with the original cord grips. I helped my son-in-law change the grips on his clubs... He has the same DCI set you do.

I have a recommendation for you. Look for a set of used Titleist 690.CB irons. The dot is very important. Next would be a set of Titleist 755 irons. Steve Stricker used the 755's until just a few weeks ago and he changed to the new 710CB irons.

Go to the Titleist website and look at the new CB irons. Then look at their archive, go to the irons and look up the 690.CB set from 2005. They are virtually the identical design. Yes, the 2010 CB set has what Titleist might claim to be some improvements like a slightly different metal, a slightly different bounce to the sole or a shorter hosel than the 690.CB, but a Titleist rep I was introduced to said at my 7-10 handicap, I couldn't realize any difference or find any improvement between the two.

My 690.CB irons are 3-PW, have Flighted Rifle shafts and I put Lamkin midsize Perma Wrap grips on them.

You could find a set of 690.CB's for under $200 in great shape on eBay... under $300 for the 755's, though they may run higher with graphite or Rifle shafts.

Of the brand new clubs on the market, the Adams a7, at $499 a set, might be the cheapest deal on a good quality set.


----------

